# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Ncstudio v8

## tphn2

Các bác cho e hỏi chút là e vừa sắm cái máy. Mọi khi vẫn chạy bình thường mà hqua e bấm vào đâu ấy. Bây giờ chạy mũi khoan nó không ăn xuống phôi. Cách phôi khoảng 0,5mm. Không biết chỉnh ntn.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

hỏi vậy bố ai trả lời được . 
  không có hình ảnh , xài Máy hiệu gì, ấn bậy nút nào ? có phải lập trình ko ? nếu lập trình xem lại cái Z đang âm hay dương. Muốn nó ăn xuống chỉnh Z âm lại .

----------


## vanminh989

bác chủ hỏi thế này thì khó qua à. bác miêu tả  rõ vấn đề thì các bác trên dien dàn mới giúp được chứ , ít nhất cũng phải có cai ảnh à

----------

